#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Rock Mass Classification in environmental engineering  pdf download

## akansha gupta

A rock mass description gives the reader information concerning the  nature and three dimensional distributions of rock materials and  discontinuities. Characterization of the rock mass is achieved by  undertaking in situ and laboratory testing to assign numerical values to  the mass and material. A classification seeks to establish a rock mass  quality that will determine the likely reaction of the rock mass to an  engineering process to be performed on it or in it, for example, the  amount of support an excavation requires to maintain stability.





  Similar Threads: Rock forming minerals in environmental engineering  pdf Gabbro(rock) download in environmental engineering  free lecture notes Classification of Rocks in environmental engineering  free pdf download ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

